
Reusable, Repeatable CloudFormation with Cog - vanstee
https://blog.operable.io/reusable-repeatable-cloudformation-with-cog-e736f608da19
======
vanstee
Here's a direct link to a short (6m) screencast by @imbriaco walking through
the basics.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYb-Z52oCT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYb-Z52oCT0)

We'll be continuing to work on the cfn bundle and release new screencasts on
more complex workflows over the next few weeks. So, let us know if there's
anything particularly frustrating about your current CloudFormation workflow.

